# Unwanted weekly reports



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a new Samsung Galaxy S10 Lite mobile phone which I do not use all that much. Every week I receive a notification that "This is your Weekly Usage Report". I am not really interested in such an item, but am unable to find a way to prevent this message (and presumably an attached report) being delivered to me. Can anyone please advise me how to do that?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

dougglos said:


> I have a new Samsung Galaxy S10 Lite mobile phone which I do not use all that much. Every week I receive a notification that "This is your Weekly Usage Report". I am not really interested in such an item, but am unable to find a way to prevent this message (and presumably an attached report) being delivered to me. Can anyone please advise me how to do that?


Is it via email, and from your phone provider? If so, then you should contact them.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

It doesn't arrive as an email - it just comes as a "Notification" at the top of my Home Screen every Monday morning.. It's not a huge problem, I can simply delete it, but I don't really need it!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

On my iPhone, it's under Screen Time I believe so I can turn that off from there. Maybe you have something like that in Notifications on your Android?


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

"Settings" on my phone does not show an option of "Screen Time", but from a bit of research online I have to go to "Digital Wellbeing and Parental Controls". This affords me a lot of different options, but unfortunately not one which tells me how to dispense with the weekly report notice. I will probably just delete that message when it arrives in future!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Settings>search bar, type notification *reminder*>open, *turn off*.

Does this help?


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Following the path you suggested in #6, shows me that they are already set to "Off".


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I do the same. I get a notice from googleplay every time I turn my phone on. It wants me to turn on automatic update which I'm unwilling to do.
I have notices turned off and yet daily I see the 1 aside of googleplay.


----------



## 00china00 (Feb 29, 2020)

When you receive a notification, swipe down from the top of screen to show the notification.
Press and hold the notification it will then show your options to put it silent or to turn off the notification altogether. 

Samsung S10+


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you - as these messages only come in once a week, it will be another few days until the next appear. At that stage I will try your solution, and advise the result.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, I followed your suggestion in post #9, and was indeed given those various options. I selected the option of turning off the particular item, so will now wait one more week to confirm its success.


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

These messages have always appeared on a Monday morning, but after my making the changes referred to in my previous post, no such notifications have arrived so far. I think I will give it a few more days, just to make sure, and will post an update then.


----------

